# Hop tea for sleeping?. How?



## mje1980 (5/4/14)

So I'm in a leg splint. Got another month to go. I'm a side sleeper hardcore but I'm restricted to flat on my back, which is really affecting my sleep. Not really keen on sleeping tablets for a month, do I thought about hop tea. Supposedly good to assist sleeping, and I have some hop flowers. 

Just tried my first batch. About 3 cones compressed in enough water for a cup. Let steep then strained and drank. So bitter but I forced it down with the help of some Splenda. I'm in bed now so hopefully you won't hear from me for a while haha. 

Anyone got any tips??


----------



## slcmorro (6/4/14)

Be good to your mother.


----------



## NewtownClown (6/4/14)

Prepare a wort to 1.080 SG, boil for one hour and add your favourite hops, staggering the additions over time to get 70-80 IBU. Cool to 18-22c add an active culture of yeast, wait two weeks.... you know the rest...


----------



## Toper (6/4/14)

Instead of a tea,try making a hop/dream pillow.  http://frugallysustainable.com/2011/11/homemade-dream-pillow/


----------



## JDW81 (6/4/14)

Get the misses the throw a leg over. That is always a recipe for a good night sleep.


----------



## TimT (6/4/14)

Yep! The good old hop pillow! A traditional medicinal treatment. Relies more on the aroma than the taste.

You could also take a wine and mull it, adding something sweet (honey) and something bitter and spicy (hops, other spices).

Or eucalyptus oil style - pour the hop tea into a bowl, put your head over the bowl and put a cloth over your head. Don't fall asleep in the bowl though....


----------



## TimT (6/4/14)

Or IPA icecream. You make the custard for the icecream as per normal; add the hops 10 minutes before the end. Egg custard thickens (I think) around 70 degrees, and you don't boil it, so you'll get quite a bit of the character of the hop, ie, flavour and aroma, and not just the bittering effect.


----------



## Forever Wort (7/4/14)

Dude. IPA ice cream. Seriously?


----------



## TimT (7/4/14)

Heh. Was thinking of making some for the next Merri Mashers meeting. You can find recipes for it on the net.

Look, with icecream, what you've got really is a tonne of sugar, and a bit of other stuff (cream, flavouring) thrown into the mix. Sugar makes *anything* taste good*.

_*Maybe don't take me up on that. _


----------



## mje1980 (7/4/14)

Sugar sounds good, it's quite bitter haha. I steeped some Riwaka for a good 15 mins then filtered into a bottle. In the fridge now. Might try it again, though I tried restavit last night which worked pretty good. With another month to go I'm not sure I want to be using them all that time.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/4/14)

I find that Speyside scotches are best for sleep, especially the ones on tributaries with lots of limestone, such as caol isla


----------



## Mardoo (7/4/14)

Hops are also a diuretic, which might interfere with the sleep bit.

You could try valerian combined with a sub-lingual melatonin spray. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Forever Wort (7/4/14)

TimT said:


> Was thinking of making some for the next Merri Mashers meeting.


Bring it, and they will come.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/4/14)

Lol...saw "Just tried my first batch, about 3 cones..'.......then realised you where not smoking it...


----------



## philistine (17/4/14)

Run them through a coffee grinder (or get on the chop) and pack them into empty gelatin caps


----------

